# Pre-season mods



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok guys looking to add some stuff to my Foreman for more power and function. Let me know if you have any suggestions:

1. Clutch kit
2. Hand guards
3. Grip heaters (already on their way!)
4. Brighter headlight bulbs

I use the quad for plowing in the winter and trail riding in the summer. Since adding the 27" ITP's, the bottom end has lost some power hence why I am going to go with a clutch kit. Might add pipe and jet kit as well but have read that the clutch kit offers more power. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

On item 4 you may want to put some LED work lights from DDM tuning on it front and back then disconnect your stock halogens to save on power taking some strain off the battery. I'm going to do that next season as well as improve on my beacon and add side LED running lights to improve visibility at night. The other thing you may want to do is add a battery tender to keep the battery fully charged between uses.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You might also want to look into a wind shield. I have one on my Arctic Cat and I love it.


----------

